# Tour Bus Hits Fire Engine East of L.A.



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 15, 2005)

A tour bus carrying passengers to a casino struck an Upland Fire Department engine that was responding to a T/C on the I-10 freeway in Ontario (approx. 50 miles east of L.A.) this morning. Details are still sketchy, but it appears that the engine was in the center median lane at the time of the collision and came to rest on the right shoulder.

The Upland FD engineer suffered major head injuries and was air lifted to Arrowhead Regional Medical Center in critical condition. The officer and firefighter suffered lesser injuries and were transported to local hospitals.

One passenger on the bus was killed and the other 54 passengers and the driver were transported to local hospitals.

The engineer, who's name hasn't been released to the public yet (so I won't post it here), is a former member of my department. Please keep him in your prayers. I'll provide updates as I hear.

Whittier Daily News - Casino bus, fire truck collide in fatal crash in Ontario

L.A. Times - Bus Hits Firetruck, 1 Killed


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey SP -

I tried to open the links but it said it wasn't available..


Man, I am sorry to hear about your former co-worker... I will definitely say a prayer.
I am still teary from watching Ladder 49 and then I read this...

Unbelieveable.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent_@Mar 15 2005, 07:57 PM
> * I tried to open the links but it said it wasn't available.. *


 Fixed 'em...something funky happened when I copied the post from another forum.


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 21, 2005)

I used to live in Upland. I hope everyone comes through OK.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 12, 2005)

Just heard that Engineer Tom Barilla, the FF who was ejected, got to spend Monday at home for the first time. He's still got a lot of reconstructive surgery and rehab to go, but this is a very positive sign given the extent of his injuries.

Thanks everyone for your prayers and support.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 12, 2005)

Glad to hear he's out of the hospital.  Sounds like he has a long road ahead - but if he has been strong enough to make it this far, he'll make it all the way.  Good for him, thanks for the update.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 13, 2005)

Glad to hear he's going to be okay.


----------

